# Chautauqua info



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

If we dont get decent ice where can I find info on how good the ice is at Chautauqua lake and hotels?bait? I gotta get on ice this year.thanks for any info.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just booked an AirBnB for Feb 5-7 up there in Mayville. The south end is starting to lock up pretty good with the shore still being sketchy. I plan on fishing the north end up out of Mayville or Long Point, so I'm hoping it has ice by then. Their 10-day is looking good, so I'm not too worried. I've been following the Facebook group "Chautauqua Lake Ice And Open Water Fishing" for my info.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Yup I follow the same group as he does for my reports. Hogans but also posts reports from time to time. This is late for them not to have ice, but the forecast looks favorable. People have been on burtis bay on the south end for a week or 2 but it sounds like there is not much catching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Burtis bay has taken a major hit from the human influence of spraying weeds and screwing up the ecosystem there! Had a bad Fish kill along with it!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

People that spray their yards with killers and fertilizers then it runs off into the water helping the water get clearer promoting more weeds to grow causes light to penetrates deeper! Plus with less ice covering the last 3 plus years the weeds have not died as much! I look at Hogan’s hut page plus my girlfriend lives up there!😉


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm making a day trip to fish the south end this Saturday. We booked a place to stay up there Jan 29-31. As mentioned above the south end is pretty locked up and solid. Weather is favorable to fish more of the lake by the long weekend.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> People that spray their yards with killers and fertilizers then it runs off into the water helping the water get clearer promoting more weeds to grow causes light to penetrates deeper! Plus with less ice covering the last 3 plus years the weeds have not died as much! I look at Hogan’s hut page plus my girlfriend lives up there!😉


I'm seeing that the sound end is actually lacking weeds. Wouldn't weed killer promote weed decay in a lake? I won't know for certain until we check it out, but I've been seeing the weeds have been hard to come by on Chautauqua.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

RStock521 said:


> I just booked an AirBnB for Feb 5-7 up there in Mayville. The south end is starting to lock up pretty good with the shore still being sketchy. I plan on fishing the north end up out of Mayville or Long Point, so I'm hoping it has ice by then. Their 10-day is looking good, so I'm not too worried. I've been following the Facebook group "Chautauqua Lake Ice And Open Water Fishing" for my info.


Awesome. How does that work with PA Covid rules, where out of state people have to get tested before staying and quarantine 3 days at hotel? Are businesses just ignoring those? Just curious, as I want to do what you are doing.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> I'm seeing that the sound end is actually lacking weeds. Wouldn't weed killer promote weed decay in a lake? I won't know for certain until we check it out, but I've been seeing the weeds have been hard to come by on Chautauqua.


Not sure if weed killer kills weeds of the water kind? Different killers kill different weeds and so on! Look up what phosphorus does to the water! Other problem with sometimes killing good weeds is bad weeds take over that don’t hold fish like coontail water cabbage.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Not sure if weed killer kills weeds of the water kind? Different killers kill different weeds and so on! Look up what phosphorus does to the water! Other problem with sometimes killing good weeds is bad weeds take over that don’t hold fish like coontail water cabbage.


Of course. You make a good point on certain killers aim at certain weeds and who knows what that does to the vegetation in the lake. I hope we can find SOME weeds while we are there.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

DBV said:


> Awesome. How does that work with PA Covid rules, where out of state people have to get tested before staying and quarantine 3 days at hotel? Are businesses just ignoring those? Just curious, as I want to do what you are doing.


Not really sure to be honest. I booked my AirBnB and the host can see where I'm from, and didn't say a word. I went to the Niagara area this summer and camped, and any of the places that we went to despised the governor of NY. The small businesses need all the help they can get, so they don't mind any visitor willing to stop by and spend a few bucks. I plan to buy my license online, then go to Hogans Hut for everything else I need, so I really won't be in contact with anyone.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> Of course. You make a good point on certain killers aim at certain weeds and who knows what that does to the vegetation in the lake. I hope we can find SOME weeds while we are there.


Another problem with less weeds fish are getting hammered more cause there are less places to hide! More concentrated! Dink perch a major issue too! A local told me the Shad and alewives population is non existing any more! Not sure on that fact


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Another problem with less weeds fish are getting hammered more cause there are less places to hide! More concentrated! Dink perch a major issue too! A local told me the Shad and alewives population is non existing any more! Not sure on that fact


That's a bummer! Are any lakes getting better anymore? Always hear about lakes getting worse...

Either way - I'll be more than happy to catch dink perch all day if that's what's coming. Haven't been out yet all year. Thanks Brad.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Last year on my trip to long point i caught so many dink perch it wasnt funny. Every time i dropped a jigging rap down they were on it instantly. Bigger fish came from in the weedbed


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Whats the fine up to now for people out of state going to NY?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Whats the fine up to now for people out of state going to NY?


I paid 205$


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> I paid 205$


They actually fined you for being out of State. How did that work?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

COVID-19 Travel Advisory


As of June 25, 2021, the New York State Travel Advisory is no longer in effect.




coronavirus.health.ny.gov


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

DBV said:


> They actually fined you for being out of State. How did that work?


I was joking I got a speeding ticket going into bemus from my girlfriends!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Came here to post the forecast - it looks good for making ice. Then saw posts on a FB group that they got 8-10" of snow yesterday... 









Anyone going up this weekend or next?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

TDD11 said:


> Came here to post the forecast - it looks good for making ice. Then saw posts on a FB group that they got 8-10" of snow yesterday...
> View attachment 462313
> 
> 
> Anyone going up this weekend or next?


 the north end needs more clear ice but with the snow it will be only like 2.5 to 3in clear! Stinks


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fished Chautauqua today out of Lakewood Park in the pack. Made a couple moves, but only landed 4 keepers. Threw back about 15 or so dinks. Sounded like it was a slow bite from everyone we talked to. That wind was brutal! Can't wait for the North end to freeze up well.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

Next weekend it should be a go !!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went again yesterday, but out of Mayville this time. Fished in the weeds, right up against the drop off hoping that maybe a stray walleye or two would come in from deeper to try to find some perch to eat. Ended up keeping about 25-30 8-10" perch, and threw back probably 75 more. No walleye. It was a slower day, the bite would come in flurries. Once again the wind was nasty, with 15-20mph sustained with 25-30mph gusts...I've gotta start picking nicer days before I make that drive, about 2.5 hours from house. Got bait at Hogans Hut in the morning. Just a tip, always remember to ask for and keep your receipt for bait on you. I guess guys were getting tickted if you don't have the receipt as proof of purchase. NY is strict on no outside baid allowed. Also, get a breakfast sandwich at Hogans Hut in the morning. The girl said they had the "best in the world", so I had to try it, and it was pretty tasty and only like $4.

We're headed up again next weekend, but staying for a few days this time. Feb 5-7th. If anyone else is up there and wants to network/share info, shoot me a PM.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I still have not made it up there at all for ice fishing but I just saw a picture of mayville today had to be 400 or more shanties out there. Just insane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

yeah Mayville was crazy mad house today. Lol. Soooo many ppl￼. Me and my dad killed the slabs yesterday tho. !!


----------

